# Anxiety issues



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

So Scout is genetically wired to be an anxious dog. I was very happy that 90% of her issues had been solved by our awful upstairs neighbors getting evicted. They fought violently all the time and it gave her severe anxiety, like to the point of ripping out of her crate (I have reinforced it so that can't happen again) and shredding stuff and anything left on the crate would get dragged in and shredded. I could not leave her alone in the apt period or she would freak out because of those horrid people. It was extremely stressfull to me to always have to exercise them together and Scout individually, but not getting any one on one time with Lily. Horribly, horribly stressfull to me.

Unfortunately my new upstairs neighbors are proving just as trashy and are now having daily domestic disputes just like the last ones. So far its just screaming and stomping around angrily, but the stress of it is progressively building up for poor Scout. She shredded a blanket today that had been lying on top of her crate (yep I've gotten lazy since the first problem humans got evicted) today and yesterday when I came home there was drool all over the front end of her crate pan.... I thought at first that she was just hungry and had puked bile, doesn't happen often but could happen... nope it was drool. She's already vocalizing really effusively with anxiety when I come home, leave, or take one of the other two out to potty/exercise. Right now its not as bad as it could get because I have a foster dog and therefore she's never totally alone... but he's leaving the first weekend of Jan so what do I do then?

DAP diffuser does help, but honestly not very much. Not enough for me to be spending $20-30 bucks every month on it. Especially when they recommend getting a new diffuser every six months if you are running it 24/7.

I am extremely leery of trying a Thundershirt because I can guaruntee she will shred it off herself.

What does this leave me with as far as options?

The obvious one (moving) isn't possible. I'm way too poor to move, I couldn't afford a security deposit, much less more pet deposits, and right now I don't have to drive to work and obviously it would be a huge financial hit to have to move away and start commuting. Plus I couldn't pop home to eat lunch and potty everyone like I can now. I can't even have my cat down here with me because I can't afford another pet deposit (its per pet).

I am uncomfortable with asking my vet for anxiety meds, but if I have to I have to I guess. Does anyone have experience with that? Like what kind would work best, what side effects might be experienced, etc.? When/how are they weaned off of them?
Because at this point it might be my only option. I can't really afford meds either, but the other alternatives are begging my mom to house her (which makes me uncomfortable for her feeding schedule, anxiety at being away from me (I'm really the only human she cares about honestly, poor dear sweet thing), and possible safety risks from being on the ranch because if she is loose when their BC gets obsessive about the 4wheeler, she cannot be called off and I am the only one who can break through when she is that overstimulated because again I'm the only human being she really cares about. She won't really eat consistently for anyone else either and being away from Lily would really do more damage to her than its worth. She's very highly dependant on the security that our little pack provides to her mentally. And if I can't have my mom house her I'm left with basically looking very hard at her quality of life. Which is horrible to contemplate because she is so happy and easy when environmental shit like this isn't present.

I hate that this is starting over again. Its been so nice having that worry gone. She's still anxious about a lot of stuff in life, but all that crap is managable. This however is not because its so incredibly stressfull to Scout. It stresses the rest of us out too, but we all deal fine. Spaz really dislikes the upstairs neighbors and will bark at them when he sees them. I don't think Lily has ever actually seen/met either of them.... she just listens to the fights and stomping like we all do. I'm pretty sure neither work and they are on welfare or something. I know he for sure doesn't, she might have a part time job. Scout is just hardwired differently and it affects her a lot more and thats not her fault.

Any advice or experiences would be much appreciated.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I think its great that you are very attached to your dog but I think humans put way to much human emotion into their pets. If your dog isnt handling the environment it is in, then I would strongly suggest placing your dog on your mothers farm where the dog can can stimulate their mind. I would never place my pet on anxiety medications. I have heard that St. John's Wart has a calming effect.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Can't you complain to the landlord about these people? The noise, stomping and shouting should be enough for them to be given a warning and then their marching orders if they can't control themselves. Besides poor Scout's anxiety listening to it all, its not fair that you and your neighbours should have to put up with crap like that either.
Have you talked with your neighbours to see what they think? I mean, I don't know your situation of course, but from what you wrote, that would be my first course of action.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Can't you complain to the landlord about these people? The noise, stomping and shouting should be enough for them to be given a warning and then their marching orders if they can't control themselves. Besides poor Scout's anxiety listening to it all, its not fair that you and your neighbours should have to put up with crap like that either.
> Have you talked with your neighbours to see what they think? I mean, I don't know your situation of course, but from what you wrote, that would be my first course of action.


I totally agree. You shouldn't have to put up with that and neither should your dog.

Everyone has a right to a peaceable domicile, or whatever it says in the law. They are violating your right to a peaceable domicile. I would try the apartment management and if they won't do anything, start calling the police.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

I've been using the DAP collar and Rescue Remedy daily (four drops in each meal). I think it has helped a little, but it could be coincidence.

I'd be interested to hear how the Thundershirt works for you, if you try it. 

I have gone back and forth on the anxiety-meds thing. I know for sure one of my dog's sisters is now on doggie Prozac for her separation anxiety. I've had a behaviorist come see my dog as well as two different trainers, all three of whom have experience with anti-anxiety meds, and they all discouraged me from going that route at this point. They all said they usually reserve that for cases that involve aggression. (My dog is fearful but very submissive to humans.)

Where do you live? You can always start a trail of complaints by calling the police.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

She won't be properly groomed, fed, or housed at my mothers, hence why I said that wasn't an option. Its not an option for her physical well being. Suffice to say their BC's coat (particularly between the pads of his feet) is so bad right now he needs a vet visit. Yes I told them that after evaluating his limping and digging around in his feet because they won't. I can't make them do what needs to be done though. I didn't want to put it that bluntly, but I suppose I have to. Frankly people suck ass and I don't trust anyone but myself to treat her kindly and keep her safe from the world. I wish people would prove me wrong once in a while, but they just keep proving me right time and time again.

My neighbor's don't hear a damn thing of what goes on downstairs, nor do they care. My landlords won't do a damn thing. I can pretty much guaruntee it. And I can hardly afford rent or power, so its not like I could pursue legally calling them out on it. I guess I can send them a highlighted copy of the official state renters rights and a list of my complaints. Still doubt that would do anything though. Guess I could call the cops every time they are obnoxious, but then that begs the question of what they would do in retalliation once they get pissy.... Its like an episode of Jerry Springer up there. You can't reason with trash like that unfortunately. Oh well, I'm gone all next week so if its still bad when we get back I'll start calling the cops on them every time.

Actually Scout's vocalizing is not the problem, Spaz's crate training has been the obnoxious thing. He's an obnoxious little dog, but he'll be gone after the first full weekend of Jan. He drives me nuts, I'm so excited for when he goes to his forever home.

Meh I shouldn't have bitched in a public forum. I was aware of my options already. Its just like f'ing turning in circles relentlessly. I'm just about qualified to be a dang behaviorist at this point with all the options I've exhausted.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm really sorry it's that bad and it's worse knowing there's no way of it in the short term future. Hopefully, the new tenants won't pay their rent, bet the landlord takes action then!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

It is a shame your landlord will not follow thru on his responsiblity of addressing complaints. I, agree with calling the police...even for your own sanity. I could not tolerate that kind of environment much less my dog. When I worked for The Humane Society I learned from the vets and bahaviorist that dogs tolerance for stressful situations is tremdously less than us humans....threshold is LOW.


I've seen the anxiety shirts and are rather nifty...if I say so myself. The one's I saw were so nice they looked like a nice winter snuggly coat. The store owner told me they were mainly used for dogs that experience anxiety when left by themselves.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Calling the police, if your landlord won't do anything, would be my choice. Your landlord is terrible if he allows that to go on.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I will start calling them when its bad. Watch now they knock it off, that would be my luck.

I am betting it further lowered her threshold that I had taken Lily to work with me yesterday as well. You know how dogs are about predictable routines...
She's fine today. Go figure. I'll get more DAP refills and maybe try the shirt. I could do some massage too. I spritzed some of her detangler around her crate before leaving too, its got all kinds of relaxing essential oils (lavender & chammomile, etc.) in it so I figure it can't hurt.


----------

